# Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein - On the Big Screen!



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Ready for a truly classic double feature?
In case you did not hear on the latest Shocktail Hour, Fathom Events is bringing the newly restored Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein to the big screen - plus interviews and special features. One night only! 10/24/12.

I live in AZ, and there are several theaters in the Phoenix area alone carrying it!
You KNOW you can take one night off for that! Unless you're Johnny Thunder. No rest for the wicked.
http://www.fathomevents.com/classics/event/tcmfrankensteins.aspx

From the site:
Just in time for Halloween, NCM Fathom Events, Turner Classic Movies and Universal will present a Halloween Double Feature in movie theaters nationwide on Wednesday, October 24th in celebration of Universal's 100th Anniversary. Don't miss seeing Boris Karloff on the big screen as the original "Frankenstein" (1931) followed by Karloff and Elsa Lanchester in "Bride of Frankenstein" (1935).

TCM Event Series
Frankenstein and The Bride of Frankenstein 
(Double Feature)
In Select Movie Theaters Nationwide 
Wednesday, October 24 at 7:00 PM (local time)*

The event will begin with TCM Host Robert Osborne as he treats audiences to exclusive interviews conducted at this year's TCM Classic Film Festival. Joining him will be Karloff's daughter, Sara Karloff along with Bela Lugosi, Jr. the son of the classic Dracula star and Academy Award® winning make-up artist, Rick Baker. All three will talk about classic horror movies, how legendary icons like Boris Karloff and Bela Lugosi helped define the genre and how today's horror films measure up to the classics.

Don't miss these American Halloween classics - Frankenstein and The Bride of Frankenstein - as they return to the silver screen newly restored by Universal for their 100th Anniversary for only one day on October 24th.

Really, this is one you can actually take the whole family to! As much as I like John Carpenter's Halloween, I'm not taking the kids to see it.

Hey - if you're in AZ, come see it with other haunters at the Cinemark Mesa 16. Otherwise, you can find a local theater on the site.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

The Birds is coming out too.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Ugh! I would kill to see that!! How much is a plane ticket to AZ??


----------

